# Decal and phone number--Whatch think?



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

Thinking about putting a decal and my phone number on my rear truck window. Purpose of doing so--to help live stock farmers and to gain more property for hunting yotes. It also may open gates for turkey and deer.

What do you think??


----------



## marcwa (Feb 23, 2010)

Personaly I wouldn't do it. I think it would cause more problems for yourself. The best way to get permision to hunt is to just knock on doors. You will have to get used to the word "NO" but remember if you don't ask the answer is already NO so why not try it out. That is all they can say and remember to do it while scouting and not dressed in all camo. Do it more profesionaly and you will get more people to say yes by setting yourself apart from the rest of the guys out there. They don't want someone who is going to trash their property.


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I would't do that.People are funny about who they let hunt on there land.
I found it is best to ask at least a week ahead of time.Never show up ready to hunt with gun in hand.


----------



## Brian Downs (Jan 30, 2010)

I had some business cards printed up and I hand them out. Just imagine some anti getting your number and giving it out to everyone.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I have always had good luck just knocking on doors and asking for permission. There are a lot of farmers who won't let you deer hunt but are happy to have someone shoot or trap coyotes after deer season is over. I would be leary of giving out my phone number to the general public in hopes of finding a place to hunt, but who knows-it might work.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Not a good Idea! Now Days you would be amazed at the information (PRIVATE) that you can get on someone Just from a Telephone Number!!! take an Ad in a news paper or a statewide publication with an email address ( Not Your Personal ) rather than give out YourTelephone Number to who ever would write it down. You Might want to print up an add and post it at the Local Livestock Sale Barns, or perhaps Grain Sale Places, anywhere Joe Farmer would Visit.


----------



## SaskCan (Feb 24, 2010)

I will never put my number on my vehicle again, I do some Outfitting/guideing up here and had my buisness info on my truck, I was out hunting on my own for whitetail, got to the land I had permission on and parked my truck on the side of the road and went for a walk. When I got home that night, I got a call from a fish and wildlife officer saying a landowner had called in with my info, and I was illegally Outfitting/Guideing on his land. Turns out it was the guy who owned the land on the opposite side of the road to where I was walking. Just a headache I dont need. 
I have been thinking about getting door magnets made up, then I can take them on/off when I want to.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

great points guys. Liked the one about posting info at places that farmers go. Did not think this compleatly through. To my fellow members, thanks for stepping up and saving me a lot of trouble.
How about just putting the decal on the truck and it only say "Predator Hunter" or something of that nature. That way if someone sees it, they could ask about it.


----------

